# Giving Karma Question



## *amy* (Aug 25, 2008)

Tried to give Karma to several folks (in the ISO Armenian recipes thread), but not seeing where or how to do so.  Sorry, if it's staring me right in the face, but use to be below the poster's name (if I recall).  Am I missing something?  TIA


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a row of icons across the bottom of the poster's name area. The second one is a white bakance scale. Click on that to give Karma (reputation).


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

"balance" scale but it looks like some wadded up white paper for us older folks


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2008)

You ain't kiddin'.  Someone had to tell me that's what it was.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> "balance" scale but it looks like some wadded up white paper for us older folks


 

Oh. Now I see it. Der! Sorry guys. I better get some reading glasses. I thought that was a cute little flower.  Thank you Andy & Kelf. (I think I need some more memory as well. )


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> You ain't kiddin'.  Someone had to tell me that's what it was.



Me too!!!!


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 25, 2008)

In situations like this mouse "hovering" helps a lot. Usually when there are ICONS that have no lable, such as the ones we are speaking of here, if you move your mouse pointer over them, don't click, you will se a short description of what the iconos for. That's how I learned. Alos, I'm with KE, dosen't look like a scale.

AC


----------



## miniman (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I thought it was asnow flake. Intersting perceptions people have


----------



## bowlingshirt (Aug 25, 2008)

If you squint, it looks like a couple of eyes and a nose...


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> "balance" scale but it looks like some wadded up white paper for us older folks


 
Me too.  Just click on the icon that looks like this!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 25, 2008)

oh I thought it was supposed to be a little angel!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> oh I thought it was supposed to be a little angel!!!



Did it have a lego up it's nose?  

LOL Jeekinz - that's it!!

bowlingshirt - thanks, now I can add something else to the list that it looks like!  Like those funny glasses people wear with the nose...only these are all white!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Did it have a lego up it's nose?
> 
> LOL Jeekinz - that's it!!
> 
> bowlingshirt - thanks, now I can add something else to the list that it looks like! Like those funny glasses people wear with the nose...only these are all white!


 
You mean these?






 Jeeks


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought it was a puff of smoke or something.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

*amy* said:


> You mean these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, those....


----------



## *amy* (Aug 25, 2008)

I knew it was prob' staring me right in the face.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

*amy* said:


> I knew it was prob' staring me right in the face.



You didn't recognize it since it "matured"


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice av Amy.  ROTF!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Did it have a lego up it's nose?


 
No, angels don't get legos in thier nose. That is a priveledge reserved for Tazmanian devils.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You didn't recognize it since it "matured"


----------



## *amy* (Aug 25, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Nice av Amy. ROTF!


Thanks.  Now I know where to find it - right under my nose.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 25, 2008)

whaaat ?


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> whaaat ?


Can you be a little more specific? What is it you do not understand?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> "balance" scale but it looks like some wadded up white paper for us older folks


 


Andy M. said:


> You ain't kiddin'. Someone had to tell me that's what it was.


 


Jeekinz said:


> Me too. Just click on the icon that looks like this!


 

Me too, me too, me too! OMG, you guys are too much.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont' see anyting


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2008)

If you look to the left under each persons name you will see a few icons. One is a little circle (if is green if that person is online). Then there is white karma icon, which to me looks like a balance scale. There is also a triangle with an exclamation point in it. That is the icon to report posts to the staff. See it now MW?


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 26, 2008)

Rotf


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 26, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Sure, I got it.  Thanks !


----------



## Bilby (Aug 27, 2008)

Miniman - I'm with you. Definitely a snowflake!

SuziQuzie - A Tassie Devil ain't gonna let you get anywhere near it's nose to stick anything there!! LOL


----------

